# Stomach moving? And also, obsessive digging?



## uhohxitsnami (Oct 28, 2019)

Accepting help on either topic!

First:
My rabbit’s stomach can be seen MOVING. Is that weird? It looks like those bugs from The Mummy that get under the skin! Is she okay? She acts normal enough, but I just wanted to know if it’s her digesting? 

Second:
Recently, I was told to get a softer area for my bun to lounge in her little fenced off area in the living room. I’ve piled some towels and a rug and a soft blanket all on top of each other (I duct tape them on the bottom - she can’t pull up any of the layers and now it’s nice and soft) and it seems perfect! But ever since I did that, she’s been obsessive digging the same spot in her area since day 1. Does she not like her space? Is she bored? Is it a territory thing?? Is she frustrated?

Thank you!!


----------



## Hooman (Oct 29, 2019)

For the first topic, I've noticed my rabbit's stomach moves like that when he has some gas. Make sure you massage her tummy in that area in a circular motion until the gas bubbles break. Those are the gas bubbles moving. Sometimes simethicone can help 

For the second topic, I don't think its a bad thing, my rabbit loves to dig and will dig at blankets. The only thing I would say to be aware of is if she is biting them/the duct tape. You could place toys, hay or wood chews there so that your rabbit has something to play with!


----------



## rabbitlover2019 (Oct 29, 2019)

Be aware of gi stasis
If your rabbit stop eating and drinking, seek a vet as soon as possible.
Give her some baby gas drops.
If stop eating and drinking, give her soft food using a syringe.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Oct 29, 2019)

Any chance she is pregnant?


----------



## uhohxitsnami (Oct 29, 2019)

Augustus&HazelGrace said:


> Any chance she is pregnant?



For sure not pregnant, but it looks like it. Wondering if it is gas.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 29, 2019)

The stomach moving, if it's what I believe you're referring to, is normal. I've seen this on my rabbit, where it looks like something moving back and forth around the stomach. I believe it's gas or just general movement of the GI system, and just based on how they're lounging or postured at the time, it becomes more prominent. I equate it to being able to see someone's chest/stomach move up and down as their breathing or their heart beating.


----------



## uhohxitsnami (Oct 29, 2019)

John Wick said:


> The stomach moving, if it's what I believe you're referring to, is normal. I've seen this on my rabbit, where it looks like something moving back and forth around the stomach. I believe it's gas or just general movement of the GI system, and just based on how they're lounging or postured at the time, it becomes more prominent. I equate it to being able to see someone's chest/stomach move up and down as their breathing or their heart beating.



Thanks! That makes me feel better. I ended up taking her to urgent care again (I think I’ve spent around $600 on this rabbit now) and the vet didn’t hear any gut sounds, although I swear I heard some right before. Maybe there were some previously and that’s what I saw, and it was the last of the movements since she was acting lethargic. No idea.

Just syringed her critical care and some blended up Timothy hay with water, so waiting to see if that helps. Also gave her a pain killer and cisapride. [emoji20]


----------



## Maki_p29 (Oct 30, 2019)

uhohxitsnami said:


> Thanks! That makes me feel better. I ended up taking her to urgent care again (I think I’ve spent around $600 on this rabbit now) and the vet didn’t hear any gut sounds, although I swear I heard some right before. Maybe there were some previously and that’s what I saw, and it was the last of the movements since she was acting lethargic. No idea.
> 
> Just syringed her critical care and some blended up Timothy hay with water, so waiting to see if that helps. Also gave her a pain killer and cisapride. [emoji20]



Sounds like your bun has GI stasis. Good thing you brought them to the Vet. Continue giving them critical care and pain medicine for the next week or two. Try to keep your bunny hydrated and encourage them to move around. Also give lots of pets and love to them. Encourage them to eat Timothy Hay also. 

Look for any foreign objects they may have chewed on and remove them since your bun will most likely go back and chew more. I know you said that there were new blankets with duck tape in their enclosure, I would check those for bites and remove them. 

I hope your bunny fully recovers!


----------

